# Apartment maintenance



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

We moved into an apartment about 5 months ago and we have discovered a leak in the spare bathroom - it's an obvious build quality issue not wear and tear. We've never met the landlord and go via an agent...the agent is telling us to get it fixed and the landlord will reimburse us.....I'm not convinced he will (I'm a born cynic). Any views, normal to pay up front and claim back (I know it wouldn't be in the UK)? Any advice how to get the landlord to fix it?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

what does it say in your tenancy agreement about maintenance?
Whose name is on the tenancy agreement, the landlord or the agent?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If the building is new it may be covered by building maintenance. Have you tried reporting to maintenance?
If they do not cover it they will at least be able to tell you what is the problem and the cost to fix it. It may only be a pipe connection (very common problem here due to poor quality fittings).If it is not under guarantee anymore it may be only a case of you picking up a part from ACE hardware yourself and maintenance will replace it for free.
Your landlord's name and contact details should be on the Tenancy Agreement - contact him yourself.
If the Real Estate Company name is on the TC then they have power of attourney and are being paid by the landlord to sort all maintenance issues - therefore it is up to them to pay for the work.
Check the wording regarding maintenance in your TC. Does it say ''landlord is responsible for all maintenance'' or ''landlord responsible for major maintenance''
If Major this may not be covered if only a leaky connection.
However I would ask maintenance in the building first as it may only be a small cost anyway.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Or it is the water tank has gone - they only last about 2 years.
Cost about dhs.400 including fitting, but as before, check with building maintenance first.


----------



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

Leak is under the bath, but that means removing the tiles on the side of the bath (why do they make them that way over here???). Only AED 600ish to fix, but it's the principle....


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Hard to help you as you don't give full details and now I have to repeat myself!

IS Landlords name and contact details on TC? IF so call him yourself.

If Real Estate Company name on TC then they have POA and are paid by the landlord to take care of everything. Therefore they pay;

But only of TC states Landlord is responsible for ALL Maintenance.

IF TC states Landlord is responsible for Major Maintenance, then it will not cover minor maintenance. a well written TC will state what is Minor/Major Maintenance.


----------



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Hard to help you as you don't give full details and now I have to repeat myself!
> 
> IS Landlords name and contact details on TC? IF so call him yourself.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, greatly appreciated.


----------

